# Justice for Credit Card Stolen SAU Horse



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Reposting from the Justice for Credit Card Facebook Page. This was the horse that was found shot, throat slit and quartered. I sent my email this morning. Jaci Rae Jackson has been arrested and charged. There were a total of 5 horses stolen along with trailer and tack.

From Robin Smith (Shaun's Mother) Shaun owned Credit Card

Thought I'd share: PLEASE TO ALL MY FRIENDS AND HORSE LOVERS OUT THERE!!!!!!

Justice for Credit Card -

Circuit Court Judge Larry Chandler is currently handling the case.

His email is: [email protected]
... ... Please email Judge Larry Chandler and ask... him to impose the maximum sentences for these crimes.
Judge Larry Chandler's phone is: 1-870-235-3781.
Together we can and SHOULD make a difference!!!!!!!!!!
PLEASE TO ALL REPOST IF ENOUGH EMAIL AND CALLS COME IN THEY WILL HAVE TO DO SOMETHING !!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

This classifies as a horrific crime. The human perp(s) should suffer the same fate.


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

I am horribly sickened.... I hope you send an email.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

wickednag said:


> I am horribly sickened.... I hope you send an email.


Of course I did. I reviewed the arrest affidavit and sent Judge Chandler an e-mail. For now we must hope for her conviction, along with all others involved. Her alleged actions in the affidavit reflect a premeditated crime. They have witnesses and informants who have provided evidence against her. I'd be very surprised if she's not convicted. I hope she's not allowed to plead insanity, because her actions are calculated and very well thought out. 

Affidavit: http://ftpcontent.worldnow.com/ksla/pdf/horsedocument.pdf


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh man, that's... just horrific. That horse was someone's pet! Imagine if someone did that to one of our dogs! HORRIBLE! What kind of person does that to an innocent animal?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> What kind of person does that to an innocent animal?


A very, very sick one! Sociopath comes to mind... As the owner of a horse (and he's "just" a horse, not a champion jumper or barrel racer or rodeo star, but I love him tons) this hits me hard... the time and energy needed to complete this horrific act can't even be contemplated... it's one thing, if she wanted the animal "dead", to dispatch it quickly with a bullet and leave it in the forest, but quite another to continue the carnage the way they did... I have serious heartache for the owners of CC - and serious doubts about where our world is headed... :sad:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

plumcrazy said:


> A very, very sick one! Sociopath comes to mind... As the owner of a horse (and he's "just" a horse, not a champion jumper or barrel racer or rodeo star, but I love him tons) this hits me hard... the time and energy needed to complete this horrific act can't even be contemplated... it's one thing, if she wanted the animal "dead", to dispatch it quickly with a bullet and leave it in the forest, but quite another to continue the carnage the way they did... I have serious heartache for the owners of CC - and serious doubts about where our world is headed... :sad:


As a fellow horse enthusiast, reading the arrest affidavit pushed me into rage mode. Her "reasons" behind the thefts and the subsequent mutilation and torture of this horse are sickening. Sociopath, psychopath, class-A nutjob, waste of organic material...all these terms fit. But she was lucid when she planned this out and should not be allowed to plead insanity.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Rowan said:


> But she was lucid when she planned this out and should not be allowed to plead insanity.


Agreed! However, our justice system has certain flaws that (IMO) offer too much protection and leeway to perpetrators... I know the whole "innocent until proven guilty" is the cornerstone of the system, but once it is widely known WHO the perp is, there should be NO leniency granted - especially in gruesome, violent, fatal cases such as this one. I say, throw the book at her and make sure you use a BIG one... with a hard cover... and hit her right between the eyes... (Is my anger showing??) :angry:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

plumcrazy said:


> Agreed! However, our justice system has certain flaws that (IMO) offer too much protection and leeway to perpetrators... I know the whole "innocent until proven guilty" is the cornerstone of the system, but once it is widely known WHO the perp is, there should be NO leniency granted - especially in gruesome, violent, fatal cases such as this one. I say, throw the book at her and make sure you use a BIG one... with a hard cover... and hit her right between the eyes... (Is my anger showing??) :angry:


Unfortunately, the more liberal minded will suggest she needs psychological counseling and wasn't in her right mind when she committed these acts, or prior. I say BULL$HIT (along with a few other choice words this site will edit out). 

I'm tired of people using mental illness as an excuse or shield when committing such horrific acts of violence. If you're sane enough to walk around with your little pink notepad taking notes, ask questions and plan this out, then you're sane enough to stand trial and face the consequences. We have to hope for a hardline judge! :mad3:

Is my inner bitch showing?


----------

